# Salutations!



## Cedar (Apr 16, 2005)

Hi all,

Mostly new around here.  I'm Cedar, and I'm a librarian who's doing her best to ignore the fact that MAC really isn't in her budget.

I don't have a picture yet, because I don't have the camera software installed, but I look like a Malfoy.  NC15 (barely), platinum blonde hair, dark blue eyes.  I never leave the house without SPF 15 or higher sunblock.

Interests:  reading, shopping, Harry Potter, Pilates, writing

Favorite eyeshadows:  Coppering, Paradisco, Swimming, Expensive Pink, Soba, Contrast

Favorite lipsticks:  Fresh Moroccan, Carnal, Twig, O, Chic, Honeylove

Favorite lipglasses:  Viva Glam V, Nymphette, Florabundance, Jewelbright, Prrr, Love Nectar and Flashmode lustreglass.

MAC product I can't live without:  Studio Fix.  I love how it gives me that "I've been in an attic reading romance novels for the past ten years" look.

Other beauty product addictions:  BPAL, NARS, LUSH, Stila

Pleased to meet all of you!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 16, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Cedar!! I hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## Jessica (Apr 16, 2005)

Welcome to SPecktra!!!!  I LOVE Harry Potter too!!!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 16, 2005)

Heh everyone I know makes fun of me for 2 things..My makeup addiction and my love of harry potter...


----------



## Janice (Apr 16, 2005)

Welcome to specktra Cedar!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 16, 2005)

welcome to specktra.


----------



## user2 (May 6, 2005)

Hi!

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!

Have fun here!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 6, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra I love Harry Potter too can't wait for the Half Blood Prince.


----------

